# how many pigeons do you have? & what do you keep them for?



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Just curious how many pigeons you all have. I currently have 20 but soon as babyies hatch i should be up to 26    


Mine are just kept as a hobby so just pets how about you guys?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just one...*Mr. Squeaks*...Iron Beak ruler of FOUR cats and his mate, 1 human, me...

ALSO, Noble crime fighting pigeon with Wonder Woman (Feather) and Scorpio Power (Shi)...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We have racing pigeons. At the moment we have 30 breeders, 20 OB's and 73 YB's. You can check out our web site.....


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I have five that I have as pets to share in educating my 7 grandchildren and anyone else who should happen by (yes the meter lady and post man have been introduced!). It is a great hobby, a lot of work but fullfilling. I love them all.
Rosco,Beaksley,Chiwa,Paris and Barbie.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

lots ofwork? I found pigeons to be one of the most stress free pets due to the fact that they are outdoors etc... 


Compared to dogs and parrots they seem much more easy lol


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have 8 right now but im selling some and will probably go down to only 4.

For some reason I dont like buying pigeons as soon as I see them I rather have a pigeon from a reason or a friend now.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

christina11 said:


> I have 8 right now but im selling some and will probably go down to only 4.
> 
> For some reason I dont like buying pigeons as soon as I see them I rather have a pigeon from a reason or a friend now.


why are you selling some of your birds Christina? 

I don't have any birds


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

scuba0095 said:


> lots ofwork? I found pigeons to be one of the most stress free pets due to the fact that they are outdoors etc...
> 
> 
> Compared to dogs and parrots they seem much more easy lol



With three dogs, a cat, 7 grandkids (two of them which practically live with us) a squirrel(though Bev takes cars of her), two jobs and 5 pijies, well sorting out the time is the hardest, but you are right, caring for them is actually good on stress...ahh, gotta go maintain them....See ya!


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

I got 5 breeders, 6 babies & 3 flyers (for now) & 6 eggs (to hatch this month)



Lovebirds said:


> We have racing pigeons. At the moment we have 30 breeders, 20 OB's and 73 YB's. You can check out our web site.....


Well Im guessing that will be about 4 hours of daily cleaning and feeding, very busy couple  , running all over the loft  but that dont matter when we see our birds flying for us its a big relief...


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> why are you selling some of your birds Christina?
> 
> I don't have any birds



Well hopefuly they'll go to a good home but I rather give them to someone else in the summer im very busy with other birds and other things and my runts are huge and can't fly and be home trained but all my other birds I can let outside while I do somthing else Im also gona find Swiftarrow a home shur she likes it here but im shur she'll be fine with someone else I cant take every pigeon that likes my house and same goes for Lakota but since I love lakota so much im only selling her for a house pet since she rather be with a human than a pigeon but if not that Im keeping her.

There was a girl in toronto who said she loved my runts I just forget who she was.?


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

christina11 said:


> Well hopefuly they'll go to a good home but I rather give them to someone else in the summer im very busy with other birds and other things and my runts are huge and can't fly and be home trained but all my other birds I can let outside while I do somthing else Im also gona find Swiftarrow a home shur she likes it here but im shur she'll be fine with someone else I cant take every pigeon that likes my house and same goes for Lakota but since I love lakota so much im only selling her for a house pet since she rather be with a human than a pigeon but if not that Im keeping her.
> 
> There was a girl in toronto who said she loved my runts I just forget who she was.?


it's ashame that you're selling Lakota as she is a lovely bird, and she loves you


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think that the count is 48 although these days I'm not really sure.  

We have 26 "keepers" - birds that we will not release. They are mostly ferals that we've rescued and can't be released due to health or just "plain ol' " can't stand to give them up.  There are a few homers and other types (we don't know what they are) that we don't release because of their color and/or flying ability.

We have 22 squabs/fledglings that we've been raising that came from a house being renovated. We will release them as soon as they've stopped squealing and they can fly and eat well. We will keep only one of the 22 because she is such a sweetheart and already too tame.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I started with two fantails exactly a year ago. I now have four fantails and four pairs of breeding homers plus their seventeen offspring and two more eggs to hatch so.....erm....thirty one I think!! That's it now....no more...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Steelers Army said:


> Well Im guessing that will be about 4 hours of daily cleaning and feeding, very busy couple  , running all over the loft  but that dont matter when we see our birds flying for us its a big relief...


Actually is take us about 1 1/2 hours every morning to clean both lofts, feed and water all birds. Now we are flying our YB's it will take a little longer but it's not to bad. I myself can clean both lofts, feed and water in about the same amount of time but I've got a routine so it's pretty easy.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Darn, I always dred the count. 

At this time I think I have close to 200 racing pigeons, 30 of those racers came in from a pigeon flyer that couldn't keep them any longer so I have them now they are some great stock birds down from Campbell Strange and the Magic Line, I have an additional 2 Old German Owls that were a rescue that I am keeping for someone, 3 strays that the Owner/Breeder never got back to me on, 2 ferals that wondered in and needed help and are still here, 2 Champion Show Homers that belong to a friend that hasn't picked them up yet and I think she is going to leave them here, I think that may cover it.  

Lots of little mouths to feed that is for sure and lots of cleaning and caring for them all.

Ellen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have about 50 pigeons. Most of my birds are homing pigeons, which is what I started with.

I have two pet pigeons named Skye and Sonic (hand raised and tame).

1 rescued Helmet (Jasper Jax)
4 rescued Satinettes (Samantha, Spike & Simon & Serena)
1 Satinette (oops baby) youngster (Doodles)
2 Rollers given to me. ( Arthur & Ashley)

3 homless homing pigeons rescued 2004 from Vero Beach, hurricane destroyed their coop.

2 rehabbed pigeons of Reti's (Gorgeous) white racing pigeon, (Thomas) wedding release survivor-White King

2 rescued show homers- (Metilda & Panser)

Various other homing pigeons that needed homes, and the rest are my home grown stock, including an oops baby (Charlemagne).


I keep pigeons for pleasure  , and for rehab and provide homes for the homeless.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have 70+ out in the aviaries, which includes 4 wood pigeons and two collared doves. Currently we have a PMV pigeon inside, and in another room two more collared doves.

All our birds are rescues, except for a few ex-racers whose owners disowned them.

Many would be unreleasable, but thrive in their home, while others who recovered pretty much perfectly from injury or illness have paired up with unreleasables and just seem so content to remain  

John


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

4 normal + 3 brain damaged = 7


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol well i have 4 pigeons i have 2 mated blue bars a hen roller mated with my sisters male roller and a baby roller with 1 eggs hatching early summer ... lol so that 4 for me when they hatch sister gets one and if she gives it to me she will get my hen pigeon


----------



## Freeway Loft (Jun 7, 2006)

Since i'm a junior, I have 12 Old Birds. But My dad has 24 Old birds. and we keep about 60-70 yb to fly out of our lofts.
Kyle Yost


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I have one indoor pet pigeon who I raised from an egg. Later on I may get another indoor pigeon and much much later I may get a loft and avairy for more. 

lol Pigeons are like m&ms cant stop at one and you have to try all the different kinds and colors too.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

i have 9: 
3 kormorner tumblers (2 adults + 1 baby)
2 russian trumpeters
2 fantails
2 indian fantails

its a fun hobby, love to watch the birds grow and develop differently according to what their surroundings are....its just fun


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I have one feral rescued from*

a hawk attack who became to attached to family including the dog, cat, and his stuffed roo friend. 
to release back into the wild.

up until last night I had only coo-coo bird. I came across what I thought was a bag in the parking lot of a grocery store, you all know the black dark bags you look at twice just in case it might be another pigeon. Well it just so happened to be a pigeon a baby with a hurt wing. He is safe and eating on his own, seems to be healthly other than a injured wing which will be checked out later today... 

Andi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How sad, but glad you found him. Did it appear that he had somehow gotten in the bag himself accidently or was he tied up in the bag like someone had "put" him there. I hope that's not the case..........


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

started off with 2 birmingham rollers, and 2 parlor rollers... not I keep 10 of each and have 10 oriental rollers that I use to mix the breeds


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

My husband & I are blessed to share our lives with one rescued pigeon, who is now a pet. His name is Jesse. He is also known as "The Warrior Pigeon" because of his sweet & gentle personality.
Jesse rules this roost & that's fine with us. We love him very much & pray he lives a long, healthy & happy life.

Phyll


----------

